# A Concise Guide.........



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

To RLT Watches has now been completed by Rich.

I would like to thank Rich publicly for all his hard work.

http://www.rltwatches.com/rlt_guide.htm


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, I have had a quick look. There's an impresive line up of RLT's now









Well done Rich









MIKE.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think a "well done" to Rich is in order?

Thanks Rich for the gathering of important information regarding our favorite brand of watches in one place.









Well done from me.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Rich







.

I've learnt a few things I didn't know ( or in my case probably forgotten )







.

I've also seen what I've missed out on while I've been away







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Rich....Good job


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good work Rich









Now we`ve got details of the `Originals` maybe we should have a thread on the customised RLT`s


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Well done, Rich, & thanks


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice.

Makes me want an RLT10 and a "Silver".


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

The Concise guide is cool, well done Rich, i've really enjoyed reading it.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks like the link to the giude is currently broken


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nobby said:


> Looks like the link to the giude is currently broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s still not working


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

404 error, the ISP might have lost it.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> 404 error, the ISP might have lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


404 Error ................... why can't the computer just say








F_ _ _ _ _ G picture not showing









Told everyone, computers are stupid ........... or is it just me?








Don't answer that


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No,

You aren't stupid Roy.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> No,
> 
> You aren't stupid Roy.
> 
> ...

















Thanks for you vote of confidence Stan


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just fixed the link, no one told me it was broken.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I just did


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I just did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Rich.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The guide is very interesting & useful.

Great Stuff, thanks


----------

